# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Can I change Column Header Names?

## zameer_india

Hi All..

Can I change Coulmn Header Names... What I mean to say that , We Have Generally Column Names A, B, C, D, ... I would like to Change these names what ever I Want.. Any help would be Appreciate... 

Thanx ina Advance...


Zameer ahmed syed
email : zameer_india@yahoo.com
         : zameer@icoachmath.com

----------


## mangesh_yadav

I don't think thats possible.

Mangesh

----------


## zameer_india

Any other Answers?... plz...

----------


## mangesh_yadav

http://spreadsheets.about.com/od/exc...xchheaders.htm

Mangesh

----------


## DM Unseen

You can simulate this by disabeling the column&row headings,and typing
your own column headers in the first row and the split the window on
the first row and the do freeze panes. Throw in a few colors to make it
look good and presto, almost as good as real column headers.

DM Unseen

----------


## zameer_india

Thanx all for kind replies....

i am  thinking  U all people just assuming that I am doing some office work . But in fact I got one problem during testing in WinRunner.

Here it is Scenario..................


Actually I am Doing "Data Driven Testing " as a part of my work. In Data Driven Testing When Ever I select Script , WinRunner Generates one Default.xls Excel Sheet for me .. In that Excel Sheet I have found The Column Names (which are variable names in my programming). No Problem with this testing. 

Actually i want to make an excel sheet as like as generated by WinRunner so that i call this test manually . But, I faced problem here so far. as I mentioned earlier
Generally In each and every excel sheet , the default columns names were "A,B,C,D,.... " , If i change this column names to my Variable names then defintiely I will solve my problem.


In this view only , I asked this Question in this forum.. but it seems to be little bit awkward . Still I am wating for answers/replies/suggestions or any other help. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanx in Advance,

zameer_india@yahoo.com

----------


## mangesh_yadav

In the auto-generated shete, what is the address of the first cell (upper-left cell). You can see the address in the name range above.

Alternatively, you can use the cell function
=CELL("address",A1)

But instead of copying the above fourmula to your auto-generated sheet, do the following. Go to the Insert > Function. Select All. Then select the CELL functions. Enter first argument as "address", in the second box (reference), select the upper-leftmost cell. 

Does this return $A$1, or does it return the second row.

Mangesh

----------


## mangesh_yadav

Another thing you could try is:
Open the auto-generated sheet. Click on Tools > Options > View Tab. In the windows option, see if the checkbox Row & Column Headers is checked or not.

Mangesh

----------


## zameer_india

Thanx Mangesh for Ur Kind and Interesting Reply...

Look at the Auto Generated Worksheet. Throuhg Attachments files .. what ever the options U gave me , those were not present in Auto Generated Worksheet.

what to do ?...


Thanx in advance,


Zameer

----------


## mangesh_yadav

Assuming that after performing this test:




> Open the auto-generated sheet. Click on Tools > Options > View Tab. In the windows option, see if the checkbox Row & Column Headers is checked or not.



You found that in your auto-generated sheet, the above option box was not checked. This means that these sheets have rows and columns (probably 1st in both cases) modified to look like headers.

To generate your own sheet similar to this, simply enter the required headers in the top row for each column, and similarly for rows. If you want to keep the rows numbered as 1, 2, 3, and so on, then put the numebrs in the first column for each row till the end.

Now go to Tools > Options > View tab. And uncheck the box: Row & Column Headers.

You may give a background color to the header names similar to the actuals ones.

Mangesh






> Thanx Mangesh for Ur Kind and Interesting Reply...
> 
> Look at the Auto Generated Worksheet. Throuhg Attachments files .. what ever the options U gave me , those were not present in Auto Generated Worksheet.
> 
> what to do ?...
> 
> 
> Thanx in advance,

----------


## hitu

> Hi All..
> 
> Can I change Coulmn Header Names... What I mean to say that , We Have Generally Column Names A, B, C, D, ... I would like to Change these names what ever I Want.. Any help would be Appreciate... 
> 
> Thanx ina Advance...
> 
> 
> Zameer ahmed syed
> email : zameer_india@yahoo.com
>          : zameer@icoachmath.com



Choose Tools > Options and select the General tab. 

Select the check mark from 'R1C1 reference style'

Click OK

----------


## starguy

see the attached file

----------


## Pork

I do not understand why people are making this so difficult?

It's simple: "View" then "Windows" then click on "Freeze Panes" and select "Freeze Top Row"

Bam, you're done.

----------


## arthurbr

I doubt this 4 year old post is read very often..

----------


## aksplace

I still don't get it and I just found this thread from Google.

----------


## waycool_2

Thank you starguy for the header zip.  
The reason why people had so much trouble with the explanations is the most just wanted the horizontal header so that we could insert words or headers for the letter headers.  When people follow the instruction to uncheck the box: Row & Column Headers, it removes the row numbers also.
what I want to be able to do is leave the numbers, but name the columns.
fortunately for me, the header zip does that and I have saved it as a template.  Still would like to know how to do it myself.  Don't see an explanation for
changing column headers only.

AND.. although this is an old thread, it is still useful, at least for me it was!
Thank you,
Waycool_2

----------


## ajmelton85

I think I understand what you are talking about. My problem that lead me to this thread was that when I sorted my information the options were "column A, column B, etc.". I wanted them to have headers to make sorting easier. If that's what you are looking for then you hit Sort and Filter-->Custom Sort --> and check the box that says "my data has headers". 

I hope I'm understanding what you want??

----------

